# Thinking of moving house...



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've not been around for a bit as I've been flat/house hunting and for various reasons , less relevant to this forum, I am unsure whether to move or not. But more relevant here, would it be ridiculous to move with a young puppy, who follows me round the house constantly? And would he find it difficult to cope with a move? And as I live on my own and would have to do much of the work on my own, and I'm no spring chicken eek is this a foolish idea? 

My main reason for thinking about moving (as I do at least once a year) is to have a flat, rather than a 3 storey house) with a garden, in a 'better' part of town.

thank you


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sure Lou that where ever you live barney won't really mind as long as you are always there with him! 
I know a garden is a plus,but it's not like you don't have the time to take barney out and he's spoilt for choice on places to walk so not lacking in walks or fun places to explore.
Having only yourself and barney might mean you have everything to do alone, but at least you can do it at your pace and to please yourself, push comes to the shove you can always give barney a brush so he can add his own personal touch


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Life is for living and you are a long time dead.
If you want to do it, do it - it won't be any easier in a couple of years time when you are older and have TWO cockapoos 
Barney will enjoy the adventure - and he will keep you sane through the process - all those therapeutic dog walks when you have to leaving packing boxes and DIY projects behind.
(Glad you are back - you have been missed)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I know she was not a puppy but when I first got Molly my life had just fallen apart and I was living between two houses and never particularly sure where I was sleeping from one night to the next. We survived together and I finally moved into just the one house - at which point my friend presented me with a shiny new Chancey puppy. 

I actually did the vast majority of moving stuff myself with just Mollydog for help (which she did admirably by stealing things, unpacking boxes and generally getting under my feet when I was carrying heavy stuff) and I did my unpacking and settling and sorting with the additional help of a baby pup - so I would say just go for it


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aaah thank you all - and it's nice to know I've been missed :hug:

Interesting that I was hoping you'd all say don't do it! So I don't know what that says about me. I'm attached to this house and it feels like me somehow (and Barney too of course) and I do have a garden now and plenty of places to walk. But it's true, it won't be any easier if I wait until I'm totally decrepit, I think it's the effort of it all that I'm unsure about!

Thank you all, much appreciated  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Would there be any small houses with small gardens in the 'better' part of town as a compromise? I know plenty of people manage really well in apartments with dogs but I imagine it maybe harder if you are leaving a garden, but as others have said if you want to do it then go for it, if you were actually hoping people would be saying it was a daft idea then maybe you don't really want to do it after all! as with most things the hardest part is actually making the decision! Are you looking at an apartment in one of the lovely large old houses?, I know some of them have quite nice basement apartments with little gardens but then i guess the actual apartments are not as nice as the higher ones ones with the big windows!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Dawn, there is a lovely garden flat on the seafront that I've viewed twice and it would be good for Barney (it has a bigger garden than my current one). Yes, you could be right, if I was hoping people said no, dont do, I'd feel a sense of relief!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> Thanks Dawn, there is a lovely garden flat on the seafront that I've viewed twice and it would be good for Barney (it has a bigger garden than my current one). Yes, you could be right, if I was hoping people said no, dont do, I'd feel a sense of relief!


Oh wow that sounds nice, a bigger garden and the seafront, sounds like a winning combination to me!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

DB1 said:


> Oh wow that sounds nice, a bigger garden and the seafront, sounds like a winning combination to me!


But a smaller flat! Basically I want my house, on one floor, in another location


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> But a smaller flat! Basically I want my house, on one floor, in another location


I know just how you feel Lou, we've thought about moving. When you've made a house a home it's kind of harder to leave it, if only we could just move our homes to a different location. How fantastic would that be. At the end of the day you've got to be happy  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah, happy, yes, that's an interesting concept!  x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sea side sounds lovely Janey. I'm sure Barney will love the garden too. A new adventure for both of you.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I'm in the process of moving too. I've sold my tiny cottage and had an offer accepted on a house but the vendor will not be ready to move yet. So I'll have to rent for a while. The reason this is relevant is it means I am having to be incredibly patient and wait until I'm all moved into the new house before I get a COCKAPOO PUPPY!

I would say go for it too. I live alone too and know what it's like to have to get on and do things for myself. But if it's what you want, then follow your heart and take Barney along for the ride!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Beekeeper!
I'm having a clear out in a couple of rooms, in case I sell or in case I stay and can enjoy a tidy work room again! Barney has been fine, despite finding pencils to chew on, bits of old rubbish under the table and some of my granddaughter's toys! I'm thinking it all through but good look with your move!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lindor said:


> Sea side sounds lovely Janey. I'm sure Barney will love the garden too. A new adventure for both of you.


Thanks Barb. I'm not far from the seaside now, which is lovely, but this other flat is on the seafront... decisions eh?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I'd do is decide to move and start the balls in motion, then opt out if I started getting cold feet. Have you got a deadline of some type?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Fairlie. No deadline to think about. I am looking at a couple of flats this week and will see how it goes. I don't have to move; think maybe I'm bored and need a project to focus on! I'm sure there's a cheaper and less stressful project I could think of!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Come visit Canada, I'll give you your pick of three hundred odd projects I am either avoiding or slogging through as slowly as a snail.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha! I was studying before I got Barney and I can't seem to get back to focusing on anything any more since he arrived!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What are you (not) studying?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I've been doing various art based and academic courses for the past 10 years. I've got 3 MAs and started a PhD in psychotherapy last year which I stopped as I knew my old dog didn't have long to live and I wanted to be home and able to focus on a new puppy, rather than having to write essays! Now I need something else to think about or do, that's not entirely Barney related!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy Hannah you really are a glutton for punishment aren't you?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yup, I guess so! 😉


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I've put an offer on a sweet flat and my house is on the market! Wish me luck and watch this space ☺


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Janey153 said:


> Well I've put an offer on a sweet flat and my house is on the market! Wish me luck and watch this space ☺


Wow. Once you make a decision there is no stopping you!
Now you just have to wait and trust that if it is the right decision and the right time and the right flat then your hose will be under offer soon and your offer will be accepted and all will go smoothly.
Good luck.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I've been told that before! Never sure if it's a good thing or not. But once I saw this flat I felt ready to let mine go. If it doesn't work our, then I daresay something else will come along. 
Thank you 😊 x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh Lou, how exciting. Is it near where you're living now? Does barney approve of the flat ? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As someone who has sold three houses I can tell you I do not envy you keeping your place "real estate" ready, with a cockapoo puppy in tow. It was bad enough with kids, running back in to check that toilets were flushed, toys picked up etc...but I'm thinking of puddles, chewed up carpets, bits of toys strewn about and so on. Hopefully whoever buys it is a dog person.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Woo Hoo! Best of luck Lou. Hope all goes smoothly for you and Barney.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes keeping my house tidy is already proving a pain, not helped by Barney's toys everywhere and half the garden being bought into the house constantly! The photographer came today and made it look sparkling, shoving stuff out of the way, some of which I've yet to find 😯😉


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Ooh very best of luck Lou! I had my offer on a house accepted today so I am moving slowly but surely towards a cockapoo puppy. Exciting times! Hope yours all sails through smoothly.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh thank you, and good luck to you too! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, glad you have found somewhere, how close is this one to the seafront? does it have any outside space?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Smaller outside space than I have now, and about 5 minutes further from the sea than currently, but it's a nice clean smaller flat than my house and less garden stuff for Barney to bring in! However, I have to have an offer made on my house first and it was viewed today and another viewing tomorrow plus it'll be online tomorrow so that should help sell it. The photos make it look wonderful! 😯☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

My house is now sold, in less than a week!
I could be in the new flat before Christmas. Already figured out where the xmas tree would go, before I remembered Barney and bright shiny dangly things on a tree might not be a good idea


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, that was fast! It's nice when you can start packing in earnest and not have to worry about keeping the house show ready.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done Lou, you know what done it all that lovely pink you have! 
Spoil sport you know it's no fun unless the tree comes down and redressed at least 3 times  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lindor said:


> Wow, that was fast! It's nice when you can start packing in earnest and not have to worry about keeping the house show ready.


Yes, I can be messy again! Hurrah!
Now to start a mammoth chucking out job....


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Well done Lou, you know what done it all that lovely pink you have!
> Spoil sport you know it's no fun unless the tree comes down and redressed at least 3 times  x


Pink shall return in my new flat!
Only 3 times? Oh that's ok then....  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Pink shall return in my new flat!
> Only 3 times? Oh that's ok then....  x


Good girl like a bit of pink! the hubby's not a fan,but I think I would worry if he was
you could always dress barney as an angel and put him on the tree


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A great idea for Barney - I shall put it to him tonight and report back on his response! ☺x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! Fast worker 
I hope all goes forward smoothly and you are soon in your new des res, free from clutter and feeling very at home.

Re Christmas trees - a friend sent me this last year


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha! Thanks Marzi! ☺


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You know that saying Lou, new home new baby  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never heard that saying, young lady!
Dogs arent even allowed according to the lease, though there is a pug in the building. I'm not even sure my wee flat will be big enough for Barney if his legs get any longer, so another one in there would mean I'd have to move out probably and leave them to their own des res  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

But Barneys not a dog he's barney and special so he doesn't count,and if all else fails just dress him up and tell them he's your flat mate x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well that's very true Nicki, and with the lack of men in my life, I often try and pass him off as my boyfriend, so a pretend flat mate should work well really  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Wow! Fast worker
> I hope all goes forward smoothly and you are soon in your new des res, free from clutter and feeling very at home.
> 
> Re Christmas trees - a friend sent me this last year


This made me laugh I NEED these Christmas cards!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats on the super quick house sale Lou, should of hiked up the price!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I tried! ☺


----------

